# York attendees suggestion



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if it would be an idea for everyone going to put

Where they are camping 
What their van is and any distinctive features

We could then have a good idea where/what to look for.

Here goes

Jana and Milemuncher camping with ASOC (Autosleepers Owners Club)

Duetto and as Freddy is blue should stand out.

Hope others post here or I will look silly

See you there Friday evening or Saturday morning depending on work


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*York attendees*

Hi Jana
My wife will be attending the ASOC group from Thursday on, look for Ford Ravenna HX 04 XBB all will be welcome


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We are with ASOC, Thurs - Mon - an Executive W148PTO


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We will be in the MHF area from Friday, we'll have a sticker in the window - YX05 FON


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

If I can evenually get some diesel for the van to enable me to get there, I too will be in the MHF pen with my user name on the bonnet of our Rapido
Colin


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We are with The Knaus Owners Club from Friday pm.

Knaus 708G Traveller .............FN02HRC

See you there :wink: :wink: !!!!!!!!!!!!.

Frank


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

We will be in the general pink area from Thursday  CI Carioca YM 03 EKP with mhf penant flying.
Regards R/M


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we will be in the MHF area, big dishes on a Euramobil 
MHF url plastered all over the back, pennant flying and hopefully with HUGE flag as well


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

were in mhf rally area , arrive friday , in our old travelhome called meg .

see you there


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Where r u parking*

Hi I'm going Friday night parking off site.

I had an idea to make a MHF badge from the Home page title. If we all did this we would be noticeable to each other when walking around the trade area or at the shows etc and when not with our units.
Ive done mine and laminated it..
Hope I don't get into trouble for copying.

Regards
Julie

Arto PF04 VSK


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you to all who have replied. Looking forward to hopefully meeting some of you there.
This is our little van.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Silver Fiat Murvi Morello with a Camos dome on top.

I'll be there sometime today, but seeing as it is 1:40 in the morning and I've just got in from work, not sure when .....

Dave


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Just setting off now in the rain yuk, Hymer P71OET
James :roll:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Humm ! 

Well in true Wile Style I shall be chasing Road Runner  

There is little point saying what either of us are in etc, cus if you see us...you will know ?:laughing5:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

We will be with Motorhomefacts
Hobby 750
arriving Friday afternoon


Chris and Pearl


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

MHF Friday PM


----------

